# A story for everyone



## Clydesdales

Chester cautiously sniffed her hand and let out a snort. Heather stroked his face, she was a little confused; this wasn't the same horse she test rode four days ago. The horse she rode was as quiet as a lamb. _He has just got to settle in_ she said to comfort herself. It wouldn't have mattered except that she had begged her parents for him telling them he was the perfect horse for her, they had asked a million times. _
"Are you sure Heather? Are you sure he is not to much horse for you. He seems a big difference to Star_"
Star was her first Push Button pony, that she had to sell three months ago when her family moved to Bell River. If she told her dad that Chester wasn't the same horse that she test rode he would be wild.
Heather began stroking Chester's neck; he pinned his ears back and lunged at her with bared teeth and the whites of his eyes showing. Heather pulled her hand back in shock.
"Chester behave yourself" She gasped.


----------



## Clydesdales

Please join in!!!!


----------



## Sarahdakota

Great story!


----------



## SummerShy

I love it! A MC with my own name!  

You have a pleasant way of writing too. What was the inspiration for your story? I think you should keep going!


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks SummerShy!!

I actually have no idea....I love writing them...they never end lol. I've read a few horse novels lately and this is kinda a mix of three of them.


----------



## Clydesdales

Chester pinned his ears back and swung away galloping down the fence line.
Heather stared after his trail of dust. What was wrong with him? His previous owners must have drugged him. Heather didn't know a great deal about horses but she did know enough to tell that this wasn't the behaviour of a horse settling in. Chester wasn't quiet he was wild. She sat on the gate watching Chester continue his mad gallop. What was she going to do? Her dad would be wild if he found out, not only did she push him into buying Chester but he was also over their agreed budget.

" Heather come and help get tea on please" Her mum shouted from top of the lane.

"I'll be there in a minute" Heather shouted.

She decided to keep her secret a while longer. _He might settle down overnight _ she thought trying to comfort her misery.

When Heather got to the kitchen her mum was trying to dice onion while talk on the phone. Heather took the knife from her and finished dicing it for her. Lady her Jack Russell trotted over and laid herself on Heathers feet.

"Of all the places it had to be right there did it?" Heather laughed blowing her a kiss.


----------



## Clydesdales

I'll add more tonight..if I get time.


----------



## Clydesdales

Her mum poked her arm and waved her hand toward the fry pan that was spitting oil everywhere. Heather nodded; she pushed Lady off her feet and tipped the onion into the frying pan. From the sounds of the conversation her mum was talking to Aunty Bethany or Uncle Brent, which meant she would be on the phone for a while. Heather plonked some mince with the onion and browned it; then she added a tin of tomato soup.

"Thanks for that honey" Her mum thanked her when she hung up the phone.

"Your welcome" Heather replied

"So how is Chester?" Her mum asked filling a pot with water. "He was crazy when the bloke unloaded him. He was rearing and squealing like a mad animal; as soon as he was put in the paddock he took off at a crazy gallop I thought he wasn't going to stop"

"He is just settling in" She said rolling her eyes at the wall. She was defiantly going to keep her secret a while longer, if her mum found out she would freak out and over react.
"Who was on the phone?" She asked to change subject.

"Oh it was Aunty Beth" Her mum said slightly taken aback.

Heather couldn't blame her, for the last week she hasn't stopped talking about Chester and then when she gets him she drives the subject away. She would have to go about it a bit more discreetly about it if she wanted to keep it a secret. The moment she dreaded most was the hour her parents go out to see him.


----------



## Clydesdales

After tea Heather was just about to start washing the tea dishes when her mum walked into the kitchen holding the phone.

"Alice is on the phone. I'll do the dishes tonight" her mum said thrusting the phone toward her.

"Thanks" Heather said taking the phone from her.

Alice was her best friend that she had known since she was ten. Alice and her family had moved to Brighton three years ago; at the time Heather had thought it was the end of their friendship and that they would forget one another, but they had kept in touch through fb and Skype, then three months ago Heather and her family moved to Brighton. 

"Hi Alice" Heather said cheerfully into the receiver.
She made her way to her room.

"G'day Heather, did Chester arrive ?" Alice asked eagerly.

"Yeah he did, but he is very flighty and nothing like the horse I tested" Heather told her.
"He is probably just settling in" Alice said.

"How about you come out tomorrow to see him" Heather suggested.

She wasn't able to explain his behavior, especially over the phone.
Alice was an experienced horsewoman and hopefully she could help fix him or whatever it was that people did to crazy horses.

"Okay what time?" Alice asked.

"Does ten O'clock sound good?" Heather asked.

"Yep. I'll see you then. Bye Heather" 

"Bye"


----------



## Clydesdales

The next morning Heather met Alice at the drive way. Alice jumped off her bike and ran over to her.

"Hi Heather" She said give her a hug.

"Hello Alice" Heather said squeezing her back.

Like Heather Alice was wearing Jodhpurs and a Polo T-shirt, that could use a wash. Her Strawberry Blind hair was pulled into a pony tail sitting over her shoulder.

Alice walked her bike up to Chester's paddock.

"So has he settled down a bit?" She asked.

"I haven't been out to him yet, I had to help mum and dad load a heap of painting stuff into the car because Uncle Brent needed it" Heather answered her.
Alice gave her a resolute look. "Heather he just a bit more spirited then Star" She sad leaning her bike against the tack shed.
Without waiting for Heather to reply she opened the gate and wondered over to Chester.

"Just watch he doesn't..." Heather started, but it was too late before Alice could pull her arm away Chester bared his teeth and bit her hand.
"Bite you" She finished.

Alice timidly started after the galloping horse rubbing her hand.

"I see what you mean" She mumbled.

"Why did your parents let you buy a wild horse...can't they see he is wild?" Alice asked.

Heather gritted her teeth. Alice may be her Best Friend but Heather didn't like people saying things like that about her parents.

"He was quiet when I rode him and as far as they are concerned he still is" She snapped.

Alice spun around to face her "Why haven't you told them?" she said bewildered.

"Because I pushed them into buying the wrong horse" Heather muttered staring at the ground.

"Why?"

"Because"

Alice put her hands on her hips and pouted her bottom lip "Why?"

"I thought I knew what I doing" She blurted out.

"Heather you are only new to horses and don't have the experience. You should have researched" Alice said.

"I didn't see you come and help. Besides his previous owners drugged him" Heather yelled. "Don't tell my parents"

"I won't but I'm not having a part in it either" Alice replied.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Oh Alice, you've got to help me" Heather pleaded.

Alice shook her head "No way, he bit me and you got yourself into this mess so I'm not going to help unless you go and tell you r parents" She told her.

"Alice I can't. If I do that I will never get another horse" Heather sighed.

"Heather I'm no horsemen, I ride but I have no clue about training them or stuff...I have the basic idea but only enough to help sort out my own horses problems, which are usually refusing a certain jump" Alice huffed. "Besides I'm going away over Christmas. My cousin is going to teach me how to surf, and I don't intend being hospitalized before hand"

Heather looked at Chester and sighed. If Alice wasn't going to help then who will? She could face her parents not yet.

"Look, what I do know is end on a good note, so I will help you today but only today" Alice finally said

"Thanks" Heather said gratefully.

For most of the day they followed Chester around until he let them pat his face and eat the sliced apple they offered him.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Alice Christmas is a month away, could you please help me out" Heather pleaded as they walked up to the house.

Alice shook her head "No Heather. You got yourself into this mess you can get yourself out of it" 

"What are friends for?"

"Look if I wasn't going away I would help you, but if I get hurt that's our holiday stuffed and you into more trouble then owning up" Alice said.

_What was wrong with Alice latley? Usually she would have jumped at the chance to help her with a horse...or help her get out of trouble_. _Ever since she met Cassie Dublin she had become a Miss goodie to shoes. Just because Cassie was a mature teenager and was afraid to get her hands dirty and do daring things doesn't mean Alice had to follow in her footsteps. Alice was changing, slowly Heather was being left out of the picture. _Heather stared at her in disbelief.

"I'll see you later" Alice said cycling away on her bike.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather went inside and flopped onto the couch. She grabbed her laptop and started scanning the internet. She needed to find how to gain Chester's trust.

Two hours later Heather closed the laptop and went to the kitchen to make a cuppa. She found a few useful things, but she didn't have much experience with horses and she didn't pick up on vital behavior. She didn't even have a halter for him, wouldn't matter if she did because she couldn't get close enough to put it on. It was going to be a slow process! 

Heather slipped outside early Tuesday morning, her parents were still asleep. They had been asking questions about him last night, she had to make up some pathetic lies. The sun wasn't quite up, but the breeze was already warm. Chester didn't mind her patting his face, but if she tried to touch him anywhere else he turned nasty; even if she tried to slip a halter on he tore away from her.
Lady trotted along beside her as she walked down to the paddock. She was good company but she didn't like Chester and she usually turned for home before she reached the paddock. Instead of going over to Chester like she did every other morning, instead she went into the tack shed and carried out her saddle with an oily rag and saddle soap. She sat in the middle of the paddock and began cleaning it making sure she ignored Chester.
At first Chester completely ignored her, but soon he was grazing his way over flicking his ears back and forth. Heather slipped her hand into her pocket and pulled a carrot out, she placed arms length away and continued rubbing soap into her saddle. Chester stretched his neck out and nosed the carrot toward him as soon as he realized that she wasn't going to touch him, he grabbed it and turned his back to her.

"I'm sure you enjoyed it" She laughed

The sun poked through the trees making his coat gleam. He flicked his tail contently crunching on the carrot. When he finished he cautiously ambled over to her, sniffing around at the saddle.
If she wanted she could have hugged hid face, but instead she completely ignored him. Once he had grazed away from her she got up and hung the saddle on the fence.

"That was good enough. I'll see you later buddy" She said blowing a kiss toward him.


----------



## Clydesdales

When she got back to the house her dad was pulling on his boots. 

"I'm going to go to my new boss. Would you like to come?" He asked.

"Okay" She said "I haven't eaten my breakfast yet"

Pete stood up and stretched "We'll grab a bite on the way"

She loved going places with dad, he always spoilt her. Mum would usually pack some organic snack, but her self and her dad didn't really like the stuff they just ate it for Ann. 
"What is your boss's name?" Heather asked as they walked over to the Ute.

"John Bush. His son Chris is about your age or a bit older" 

They drove into town and stopped at WoolWorths and grabbed some Coffee Scrolls. Very unhealthily breakfast but Heather didn't care, it was something they did rarely.

"Oh I'm sorry did you want some Organic Veggie juice?" Pete teased taking the scroll from her. "I could have got you a Avacado flavored one, which I know is you favorite"

"Give that back" she said reaching her hand out. "Or I'll text mum and tell her you've brought scrolls and your trying to tempt me into eating one"

"Okay okay have your scroll" he said giving in.

Half an hour later they turned up a long drive way with Oak Trees either side, and wooden railed horse paddocks as far as the eye could see with horses dotted about. As they rounded the corner Heathers jaw dropped, in front of her was a big Hark Away home with a varendah that went right around it. Behind the house was a brick stable that could hold about twenty horses, and there was a massive arena.

"Johns dad breaks horses" Pete explained.

"This place is amazing" Heather breathed.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather stepped out of the car and followed her dad up the steps to the house.
_I bet Chris will be a snobby poo magnet....you can't have this much money and still be nice.....No I'm not jealous.
_Heather bit her lip, she did tend to jump ahead in some situations and it had got her into trouble before.
Pete knocked on the door and stood back.

"Heather get that look off your face" He hissed.

"What look?"

"Don't judge them"

How did he do it? He was always able to read her face...better be careful when talking about Chester....her face could give it all away.A lady wearing wrangler jeans and a flannelette shirt opened the door.
"You must be Pete. Come in, John is just down at the stable helping Henry"

Pete kicked his boots off and followed the lady inside. Heather quickly followed him. It would be just her luck to get lost in a house as big as this.

"Heather this is Mary Bush, Mary this is my daughter Heather" Pete said proudly.

"G'day Heather. Chris will be up with his dad. Have a seat and I'll get a cuppa"


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather sat on the couch while her dad looked at the photos hanging on the wall. She noticed that their coffee table had a collage of photos with glass over the top.
_That is cool....I bet it cost a lot! 
_She stretched her legs out, the cabnit beside the couch was filled with trophies, she couldn't make out what they were for, but one thing was for sure and that was they had something to do with horses. Most of them were horse heads.
Mary came back in carrying a tray of cups and a pot of tea.

"Here we go. You pour your own however you like it" She said.

Heather sipped hers and nearly dropped it. It was so hot. She was sure that Mary had boiled a pot on an open fire. Her dad glared at her, giving her a pull it together look.
A bloke wearing jeans and a Flannelette shirt that ripped on the arms.
"Sorry for taking so long. I had to get the truck started" He said shaking her dads hand. "You must be Heather, Chris will be here in a minute, he's just washing up"

"G'day" Heather smiled.
She heard someone thumping toward the room.
_Here we go. So far he can't even walk quietly.

_A boy wearing very dirty jeans and a checkered shirt walked into the room. Heather was gobsmacked. He was very handsome. His blonde hair flicked up around his ears.
"G'day" He said cheerfully.

"Chris this is Heather" Mary said gesturing her hand toward Heather.

"G'day" He said holding out his hand.

Heather teared her gaze off his blue eyes and shook his rough hand.
"G'day"

"Chris show Heather the stable while we talk business" John said pouring himself a cuppa.

Heather followed him outside and down to the stable.

"Have you had much to do with horses?" He asked as they walked.

"I have just brought my second horse, but I don't know much" She said. "You? Well as in how long have you been around them?"
_Why am I so dumb?_ 

"I've grown up around them" Chris said. "Now I start them with my Grandpa..."

He could help with Chester...Yes this was a perfect solution!

"That is fantastic" She squealed.

"It is?"

_Idiot.


_"Well let me explain" Heather said secretly groaning. She told him all about Chester, not leaving a single detail out.


----------



## Clydesdales

"I can give you a hand I reckon" Chris said leading her into the stables.

The smell of hay and horses hit Heather as she took a deep breath, it was a smell that relaxed her. Horses stacked their heads over the stall doors, they weren't all glossy and expensive looking show prospects, instead they looked....normal, in fact some looked worse then Chester. A grey mare blew all over the back of her head.

"Just watch her" Chris warned "She bites"

"Oh...okay" Heather said taking a step back.

Chris took her for a tour quickly telling her why each horse was here and how far he had progressed. An man that looked on his late sixties was hunched over some buckets.
"Grandpa, this is Heather Carter. Heather this is Henry." Chris said.

Henry looked up briefly "G'day" he bent back over his buckets and mumbled something she didn't understand.
"Chris could you take Muffin to the arena then muck out stall 3 and 4" He said.
"Heather can help"

"Okay" Chris said.
He walked into the tack shed then turned to her. "Sorry about that. He expects everybody to pitch in and can't stand people standing around" Chris said quietly.

" Don't worry, I don't mind" Heather assured him.

"Great" Chris smiled handing her a couple of pitch forks. "Just follow me"


----------



## Clydesdales

* I just noticed that I wrote horses stacked their heads over their stall doors...I meant stuck....whoops


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather followed him down the row of stalls. Chris stopped outside the one that had a big three painted on it's door.

"Just lean the pitch forks here. Then we'll take Muffin to the arena" He said parking the wheel barrow.

"I can get started if you like" Heather said unlatching the door.

"Are you sure?"

"Yeah I'm sure"

Chris thanked her then hurried off.
Heather started filling the wheel barrow with manure and soiled wood chips. This is something she would like to do everyday. Looking after horses must be such an awesome job. Her dad was always saying that it didn't bring much money in, but it must bring a bit in because you can't just get a house and horsy set up like this from saw milling, which was John Bushes business. Probably a bit of both. As she mucked out the two stalls she watched a man do tricks with a Shetland pony over at the wash bays. The Pinto pony was picking up the hose and then putting it down when it was told. Heather noticed that most of the stalls were empty, and that it was the _better_ looking horses that were in them and the more _normal_ looking horses were out in the paddocks.

"You've done them both" Chris said leaning on the open door. "Sorry I had to catch her from the paddock and she likes to run away"

"No worries I enjoy it" She said. "How come most of the horses are in the paddock?"

"We keep just about all our horses in the paddock, it's natural for them to graze and it stretches their necks, we only stable some of them at night. The ones in the stables at the moment are either about to be used, sick, or boarders" He explained

_That would have sounded so dumb

_Heather went red "Oh"

Chris laughed "Don't feel embarrassed some people keep their horses tabled, it's their choice and we don't agree with that, we like them to act as natural as possible, like they would if they were brumbies" He told her.


----------



## Clydesdales

*stabled not tabled. Whoops!

Henry came over carrying two bridles.
"Can you ride?" He asked her.

Heather looked around..._
Yep he's talking to me_ [

"Are sorta...I'm a beginner" she said.

"That's fine" Henry said trusting a bridle at her. "Chris I need you to ride upto the top flat and check the pump is working then see if Bimbo is still under the tree lot"

Chris nodded and took the other bridle. Heather followed him to a small paddock outside the arena where two horses were already saddled up. There was a stunning Clydesdale and a black gelding with a white sock.

"Your riding Skinner" Chris said taking the Clydesdale by the halter. "This is my horse Daisy who I broke myself when I was thirteen"

Heather out the bridle on Skinner and took the helmet that Chris gave her. Skinner stood at about 16.3hhs which was a big difference from Star who was only 14.1hh. She swung into the saddle and followed Chris out into a lane.


----------



## faiza425

I like this a lot  and I hope you will continue as the only author because I really like your flow and I'm interesting to see where you'll go with this. 
I think it would also be hard for someone who's not an Australian to keep the lingo without it sounding awkward or strained. 
Keep it up!


----------



## Clydesdales

Thank-You!!

I've got a bit of a story line written in a textbook so I stay on track! It's already a bit different to the original plan, but the changes I made were for the better.


----------



## Clydesdales

Skinner snatched the reins and shook his head about as he tried to tailgate Daisy.

"I'll have them thank-you" She said gently pulling his head back and riding up beside Daisy.

"Just watch him" Chris said "He will test you a little bit harder each time he gets away with something"

"How do I know if he is getting away with something?" She asked.

Chris chuckled. "I can't tell you. You will know, lets canter until we get to the pile of of sand over there" He said pointing up ahead.

_Canter in front of him...oh please no.

_"Heather I don't care what you look like, just move with him" Chris smiled.

"Oh but I'm no good at it not like you" She sighed.

"I don't expect you to be. Beginners don't start with experience, I've been riding for thirteen years" He told her.

"Alright just don't stare" Heather said.

Heather urged Skinner into a canter trying to stop herself from moving allover the place. Daisy and Chris cantered along side her, soon Heather forgot about her terrible position and enjoyed the ride. All to soon they had to pull up and walk.

"Once you relaxed you rode really well" Chris said pulling up at a gate.

"Really?"

"I wouldn't say that for no reason" He laughed.
He leaned over and unlatched the gate, Heather watched in awe as Daisy stepped sideways while he pulled the gate open.

"How do you do that?" She asked 

"Leg Yielding" He said.


----------



## Clydesdales

They walked the horses down to the creek and let them graze while they started the pump up.

"The creek is running well for this time of year" Heather said watching him turn the pipe on.

The water bust through the pipe blasting Heather.
Chris quickly changed direction and tried not to laugh.

"Heather I'm sorry, I'm used to holding it behind me and forgot that you were standing there" He said holding a hand to his mouth.

"Don't worry I was already hot" She said still in shock of the blast. "That was a lot of pressure"

"I'm really sorry"

Heather through her hand up "Don't worry, water won't hurt me"

"Well we know it's working"
Chris let it run for a while then turned it off. "We just have to check if Bimbo is still in the tree lot"

"Do you mind if I walk until I dry a bit" Heather asked. 

"I'll walk with you" Chris said walking over to Daisy.

Heather took Skinners reins and led him down the paddock. Water was dripping everywhere and her jeans were already starting to chaff, but she didn't mind. She was outside with horses and the nicest person she ever met; she could also had the thought of Chester being fixed, which made her feel happy. Skinner started licking the back of her shirt, and pushing her about.

"Oi you stop that" She said pushing his head away.
Skinner gave her a big headbutt making her stumble.
"Skinner! You behave yourself, I'm not a post I happen to be a human" She scowled, tapping his nose with the back of her hand.
Skinner blew hard through his nose swinging his head around and he tried to yank the reins out of her hand . Heather knew he would react and was ready she pulled the reins back lightly and pushed him right away from her. She kept walking and ignored him, soon Skinner walked politely beside her.
"Good boy" She said rubbing his face.

Chris grinned "Your not as bad as you say you are"

"What?"

"You can handle horses just fine. From the way you talked I thought you didn't know a thing, but you handle them very nicely"

Heather blushed and looked at the clouds. "I still can't ride"

"Riding is just one part of the Equine industry. Being able to handle a horse is the first the step and more important then riding. Whats the point in riding if you can't show a horse who is boss and friend a horse form the ground first!" He said.


----------



## Clydesdales

When they got back to the house she was no longer dripping...just damp.
Her dad was leaning on the verandah with Mr Bush holding a mug of coffee. 

"You look like a drowned rat" Pete exclaimed.

" I forgot she was behind me and I blasted her with the pumps hose" Chris explained.

"Oh"
Chris sat on the steps and pulled his boots off. Heather noticed a massive scar on his arm, it looked like some sharp object had torn it. 

"Hungry?" Chris asked looking up through his mop of blond hair.

"Yes I am now that you mention it" heather replied. She kicked her boots off and followed him inside, to the kitchen.
Heather tried not to look in awe of it all, it was what her mum had always wanted a stainless steel commercial kitchen. She glanced at Chris who was staring at her.

_Dork dork dork....have some manners_

"We lived in a shed for eight years to build this place" He said heading toward the fridge.

"Sorry I was just taking it all in" she stuttered.

Chris smiled. "Don't blame you, I just didn't want you thinking that I was some rich ******"

"I didn't...well..."

"Don't worry" he laughed. "Cold cut sandwiches do ya?" 

"Yum"
She grabbed the bread from beside the toaster and helped him butter it.


----------



## Clydesdales

She was angry at herself....how could she have been so dumb! She could have kicked herself. In her anger she realised that she was hacking the bread. Quickly she scrapped some of the butter off and lay slices of meat on it. Chris passed her the sauce and chutney. 

"Homemade?" She asked holding the chutney up.

"Yup. So is the sauce" Chris said.

"KWOR. You lucky duck, homemade sauces. That must be nice" she said.

"Yeah it is nice...would you like to take a jar of chutney?"

"If you don't mind. Mum would love it"

Chris gave her a jar from the cupboard. "This one is freshly made yesterday"


----------



## Clydesdales

"Thanks. Ever since we moved here mum has been trying to build up a big veggie patch...she has got a small one with Tomatoes, Lettuce, and Beetroot, but dad won't let her take up anymore yard because he wants to put wagon wheels and wooden schulpturers around the the yard and garden" She said 

"well both are good ideas, they just need to meet in the middle...the veggies garden should have the main everyday veggies and the schulptures could be put in the veggie garden as-well as the yard" Chris said giving her a sandwhich.

"That's a good idea...I'll sugest it when they next argue over whats more important" She agreed.

She followed him down another hall and out a door onto the back of the verandah. It looked over the paddocks with horses in them. Heather sat down on a deck chair and took everything in.

"It's such a beautiful area" She gasped.

"Yeah it is isn't it. The council wanted to put the road through that top paddock, but grandpa wouldn't hear of it. This property has been in the family for almost seven genorations" Chris said through a mouthful of sandwhich.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather had just finished her sandwich when her dad poked his head around the corner.
"Time to go kiddo"

"Alright I'll be there in a minute" She answered.
"I've just got to get my jar of chutney"

Chris showed her back to the kitchen. Mary was wiping up the bench and tossing the bread board they had used into the sink.

"Chris please clean up when your finished" She said dryly.

Heather guessed she said that all the time!

Chris threw his hands in the air. "I forgot" He said.

Mary rolled her eyes, "As usual"

Heather grabbed her jar of chutney. "Bye Mary"

"Bye honey" Mary said briefly looking up at her, then going back to cleaning their lunch mess.

"Thanks for lunch" She said as they walked down the hallway.

"No worries, I'm sorry for squirting you at the pump" He said.

"Shucks don't worry about it"

Chris held the door open for her. I'll stop in tomorrow and see Chester"

"Thanks a dozen" She said.


----------



## Clydesdales

When they got home Heather rushed up to her room and sat at her desk.
She had butterflies...she could imagine a whole heap of them flying around inside her. Chris was the nicest boy ever, she had never met anyone so nice and always making sure she was happy and included her in everything he did. She felt very relaxed around him and his grandpa Henry made her feel at home. His handsomeness was just a bonus with his character. How was she supposed to work with him and Chester without making a fool of herself!

"I think my holidays have just got very exciting!" She said to her sleeping Jack Russell

"Heather I need you help" Her mum yelled.

"Coming" She yelled back.

She skipped to the kitchen where her mum was peeling apples.

_Darn now I have to spend the afternoon peeling apples.

_"Could you help me peel these please. I'm going to make extra for the freezer" Her mum said cheerfully shoving a bread board and peeler in her direction.

Heather picked up the peeler and an apple, she slowly peeled it into the scrap bucket. "Can I turn the fan on?"

"Sure"

It was scorching hot in the kitchen because her mum had been using the oven all day making Ginger Bread Man, and Christmas puddings. Christmas wasn't for another four and a half weeks but her mum always did the cooking early. Heather didn't mind because she loved this time of year and she got to decorate the entire house as long as she helped her mum cook and clean; the only person who didn't do anything or get into Christmas cheer until Christmas Eve was her dad. He poked his in the door every now and then just to shake his head.

"How did you like the Bush's?" Ann asked.

"They were very nice people" Heather said "Chris was especially nice"

"Oo la la" Ann teased poking her with her elbow.

Heather tossed some peel at her. "Well he was...and handsome" She said dreamily.

"Heather stop drooling and keep your head screwed on" Ann said "The apples won't peel themselves. Now while you dream of Chris peel"


----------



## Clydesdales

The next morning Heather could hardily drag herself out of bed, she and her mum had been up until three making boiled fruit cakes; even on a good day, she was not a morning person. 

_Only a bomb will get me up_ 

A loud deep whinney pierced the morning silence,for a minute she thought it was Chester but it sounded to deep. Chester let out a shilling reply. Heather jumped out of bed and flew to her window. She saw Chris slowly leading Daisy up their drive.

_There's my bomb_

She rushed around the room trying to find a clean pair of jeans; pulling on a black pair with a red t-shirt that had a massive picture of a Coke bottle on it. Then she grabbed her brush and madly pulled it into a pony tail. She stood back and looked at her reflection. Her eyes were puffy with sleep and she looked far from awake. She looked around her room and realized in her rush she had created an explosion. 



Skidding down to the bathroom she scrubbed her face and slapped it, to make her look more...awake. She could hear her dad talking outside and her mum in the kitchen.

_He is already here_

She ran into the kitchen and grabbed a banana, then she slowly sneaked up behind her mum who was pouring a cuppa. Heather waited until she had poured the milk in then before she could put any Organic weird stuffin it Heather grabbed it.

"Hey make your own" Ann said flicking her.

"Can't, Chris is here so I'm in a hurry" She said leaving the room.

"Here's the sleepy head" her dad laughed as she made her way over to them.

"Sorry am I to early" Chris asked.

Heather shook her head "No no I was up late that's all"

Her dad went back to his shed.

"We were up making boiled cakes until three" She explained as they walked down the lane.

The sun shone through the Gum trees and Pauliney trees that lined Chester paddock, a warm breeze blew indicating another hot day was to come. Chester grazed by the gate, he looked up and eyed them for a while; as they got closer he stuck his nose back into the grass but didn't eat.
Heather quietly mentioned this to Chris as they walked toward the paddock.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather opened the gate behind the tack shed so Chris could put Daisy in there while he worked with Chester. Chris hung his gear on the fence and unhooked the lead from the saddle and slung it over his shoulder.

"I'll hopefully use this later" He said quietly.

"Why"

"Wait and see"

Chris and Heather walked back around to where Chester was pressing his head against the gate trying to push it open. Chris quietly dropped the rope and motioned for Heather to stay where she was. He slowly walked up to the Chestnut and offered his hand. The entire time he spoke softly and calmly, Chester pinned his ears back and walked away.

"Just wait here while I catch him" Chris said letting himself into the paddock.

Heather frowned "Without a lead?"

"Yep" Chris nodded walking toward Chester's fleeing rump.

Heather sat down in the shade from the shed and watched Chris follow Chester around the paddock; each time Chester stopped so did Chris. Finally Chester stopped and let him touch his face. Chris stroked his face and then walked back to the gate.

"Why didn't you catch him?" She asked confused. 

After all that time following him, he just left him there!

"That's what he thought I was going to do" Chris replied casually.

"But"

Chris put his hand up "I want him to accept me...not be forced into things. I'll go back after about twenty minutes then if he lets me I'll catch him" Chris said sitting beside her.

Heather stared at him...she still didn't see what the point was. 

"I want him to want to be caught.....I want him to choose it" He said.

"Oh...so make it a happy experience where it was his idea and it's not a bad thing" She said nodding.

"That's right"

For the next two hours Chris went up to him and gave him pats then leaving him; he repeated it until Chester willingly followed him to the gate.

"That's it mate" Chris said gently stroking his face.
He stood with him for a while then let himself back out of the paddock.

"That's all I'm going to do today. I want you to come out this arvo and do the same thing" Chris said.

"I will. Thanks" Heather said picking up his lead. "Would you like a drink?"

"Yes please. Oh and I badly need to use your dunny" He said desperately.

"Sure. Come with me" She laughed, heading back up the lane to the house.

When back at the house she made them some iced tea and waited on the verandah for Chris. 
He came out and sat on the chair across from her. "This is good" He said sipping his tea.

"Your not just saying that to be nice?" She asked.

"Nope. I love Iced Tea and this is perfect. My mum makes it to strong." He assured her.


----------



## Clydesdales

I've finished the story in my text book, now I have to get it on the forum!

It has a twist to the ending!


----------



## Trusty Rusty

More plz


----------



## Fraido

SummerShy said:


> I love it! A MC with my own name!



We share names then!x3


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry I haven't had time to post any lately.

After Chris left Heather went back out to Chester. She slowly approached him. Chester pinned his ears back and blew through his nose; she stretched out her hand and hummed softly. Chester turned from her and trotted away toward the tree line. 
Heather groaned and slunk her shoulders....this was going to take a long time. she stared at his retreating rump. Chris was blessed with patience and she had none!

"Chester" She called trying to sound confident.

She followed him around until he finally stopped and let her scratch his neck.

"Good boy" She said before turning away.

She walked back to the gate and climbed up to watch him stare at her. She waited until he completely ignored her and stood in the shade. Climbing off the gate she walked over to him; Chester eyed her suspiciously as she slowly inched her way toward him. He tossed his head about and flicked the fly's away with his tail. Heather let him sniffer her hand then she rubbed his face for a little while. This time when she walked back to the gate he followed, but at a distance; he stopped a few feet away from the gate and watched her disappear into the tack shed.
Heather picked up the fly net that was hanging on her saddle rack. She dusted it off and took it outside and hosed it off. It was a bit old and probably wouldn't last very long, but it would do until she brought a new one. She hung it on the gate and sat down in the grass plaiting bits of clover. After about half an hour she got back up and let herself into the paddock, she walked over to Chester; this time he let her walk up without even snorting. She slipped her arm around his neck and kissed his head. She slipped the fly net over his ears and did up the Velcro strap.

"Good boy mate...good boy" She said scratching his neck.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather sat on the gate and watched Chester graze his way around the paddock. It fascinated her, how slowly he moved but how he managed get get around the paddock very quickly as he grazed. The sun started sinking between the trees and the evenings warm wind ruffled her hair and Chester's mane and tail. 

"Heather!!" Ann called from up at the house. "You've been down there was hours. Now come up please, it's time for tea"

Heather slid off the gate and locked the tack shed door.

"Coming" she yelled back.

When she got back to the house the table was already set and her mum was dishing up meatloaf and veggies. Her dad was already seated and was hunched over a _Just Truckin _ magazine.

"It might be holidays and you love your new horse, but the household doesn't stop for you" Ann said sternly as she scooped out mashed potato.

"Sorry" Heather said " I'll just wash up"


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather had just finished washing up when the landline, started shrilling loudly. Heather hurridly dried her hands with a tea towl and grabbed it off the hook.

"Hello, Heather speaking" She said clearly into the reciever.

"G'day Heather, it's Chris"

"Hi Chris" She said her face beaking into a grin.
She was glad he wasn't actully here to see her goofy face.

"Hi I was just wondering what time would suit you tommorrow....Thought I better not just turn up like I did this-morning" He said quckly.

Heather sank into a chair and rested her elbow on the table.

"Any time after eight"

"Righto I'll see you then" He said.

"Yeah righto.....ooroo" She said 

She hung the phone back up and skipped into the lounge and sat beside her mum who was untangling Christmas lights.

"Who was on the phone sweetie?" She asked.

"Chris"

She reached into the box; pulling out some more lights she began untangleing them. "He's coming after eight again"

"What are you doing" Her dad asked eyeing her over his reading glasses.

"Horsemanship with Chester" She told him. It was a complete lie, she just left out the part that Chester was a little unruly. She avoided her dads eyes and leaned closer to her tangled up mess.

"I thought he was a good horse" Pete said raising his brow.

"He is...we're just doing rope work and respect lessons...it's for me as-well as Chester" She stumbled over her words. A light that was sticking up frm her mess jabbed her eye.

_Trying to tell me something

_She rubbed her eye and pulled the cord of lights trying to look to busy to talk.

Her dad made a grunting sound and absorbed himself in the Herald Sun paper.

She was going to have to research Horsemanship, so she knew what it was and when her dad started asking complicated questions, she would have some idea and good answers for him. She finally untangled the lights and rolled them up neatly; putting a rubber band around it so they would stay untangled.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather made sure she was up early the next morning. By Seven am she was seated at the table with a bowl of Rolled Oats, and yesterday's paper. She wanted to check today's weather forecast, it looked like it would be hot and she didn't want to be working Chester if it was going to be very hot.
Her dad shuffled into the room with an armload of paint brushes. He dumped them on the table and flicked the kettle on.

"What are you doing?" She asked pulling her paper out from under them.

Pete sat across from her and grinned. " I'm painting"

Heather rolled her eyes " Obviously" 

"I'm painting the front gate" He said.


----------



## Clydesdales

Her dad put each paint bush in a group according to it's size.. He was a handy man! He could do a bit of everything; which is what his current job was at Mr. Bushes property; he painted their fences and stables, and did mantinace around the place. Heather jumped up and poured him a cuppa then she skipped to the bathroom and did her hair.

The weather was supposed to get to thirty seven degrees, which is hot enough when you had to work on it. She groaned at the thought of having to stand in the middle of the paddock working a horse.

_Bloody hell your lazy Heather_

She got two water bottles from the freezer which she had done last night, and she then walked down to to paddock and sat on the fence waiting for Chris.


----------



## Clydesdales

Soon she saw Chris riding Daisy toward them. Waving she jumped off the gate and jogged over to him.

"Do you realize how hot it's supposed to get today?" She asked scratching Daisy's shoulder.

"Afraid you might sweat?" He laughed.

Heather looked at her feet. She didn't like it when people said that, it made her boil up with anger. She was known to be a bit lazy, and she was slightly on the plump side.
Chris must have noticed her face because he had dismounted and had placed a hand on her shoulder.

"I'm sorry Heather....I didn't mean to offend you" He said quietly.

"It's not your fault"

"No it is...I shouldn't have said something like that to you...it was rude of me not to think" He said. His voice was all husky and gentle,

Heather slowly looked up and smiled...no one had apologized to her like that before...usually she got oh I'm sorry...but she new that he had really meant what he said, and that meant a lot to her.

"That's okay" She said "I really appreciated your apology"

Chris smiled and gave her a quick hug.

"I read the forecast and decided that it was to hot to be working Chester..but I wanted to come over and ask if you would like to come over and help me with a certain horse, that I think you will fall head over heals with" He said.

"I'll just go and ask dad" She said.

She started walking up to the house, she could see her dad already working on the gate. Chris must have tied Daisy up because he had ran up beside her on foot. She noticed a scar that was and perfect circle on his wrist. she thought about asking, but then she thought the better of it.

"Hey dad" She said careful not to touch gate that was wet gate. "Chris asked if I could help him with a horse back at his place"

Pete looked up flinging a paint brush around "Sure..I don't mind" He said waving the brush around.

Heather stepped back...she didn't want green paint all over her Wrangler Tee-Shirt. "Thanks" She said.

As they walked back to Daisy her eyes were drawn back to the scar. Chris must have seen her looking.

"I was watching Grandad weld a few years ago, and when he was putting the welder away I leaned my wrist against the thing he had just welded" He said brushing over it with his hand.


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry I havn't written anything lately....I hit my head on a steel bar a week ago, and I just havn't been able to concentrate....in a day or two I should be right and I will add more.


----------



## Horsnaround64

Just stumbled across this and I love it. Hope you feel better soon. I can not wait to read more.


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks! I'm getting back to normal..slowly.

I've been thinking...when I finally finish this and you all like it, I'll make another one...like a series, like Heartland, Saddle Club...etc!


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'll just get my bike" she said turning back toward the house.

"You really want to ride all that way?" Chris asked "Just dinky on Daisy...it will be faster and even I couldn't ride a bike up the massive hill we have to go up"

Heather eyed the big Clydesdale; Daisy dozed in the morning sun, flicking the flies with her tail.

"She is safe" Chris said


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry that was a pathetic effort!!


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'm not worried about her" She mumbled.

Chris laughed "I won't bite either"

Heather looked back over to her dad.
_I wonder if he would approve?_

"Alright" she said 

Chris swung up onto Daisy and helped her up. Daisy's rump was massive....Heather had never sat on something quite so wide, or quite so tall. She awkwardly placed her hands on her lap...not being able to bring herself to put them around Chris's waist.

"Ready?" Chris asked.

"Yep, just ride down to the shed so I can get my helmet" she answered.

Once she had her helmet strapped on, she had to admit that she felt safer. All those magazines and pictures of people galloping bareback, bridless and without a helmet were just insane. Once again she placed her hands in her lap, as Daisy moved, she realised that she had to hold the back of the saddle, but she was enjoying the pace.
As they rode they talked about different things they had learned about the bush, that was surrounding them. 

"I think my favourite quote you could say, would be the one a Black fella told me" Heather said. " If you look after ther land, she'll look after you. Although this certain Black Fella believed that is you threw a piece of rubbish into the bush, you'd find yourself with a flat tire or something similar. I wouldn't go that far...but anyway"


( Please don't get affended by the term I used "Black Fella". I don't mean to insult anyone...it's just a word for aboriginal...)


----------



## Clydesdales

Once again Heather was in awe of the beautiful Oaks that lined the driveway. Even though it was already quite warm for the time of day, the Oaks provided a inviting coolness to them. In the paddock that ran along the drive, black horse was running toward them.

"His name is Boomer" Chris said following her gaze.

"He's a gorgeous horse" Heather replied, admiring the sleek black gelding that was now prancing along the fence.

"He was a champion barrel racer in his day. Now he enjoys a well earned retirement" Chris told her.

"He doesn't look old" Heather said.

"Well he is about twenty two now" 

"Really?" 

"Yep"

Heather couldn't believe it...she thought he was only eight or nine, but twenty two...WOW.

Soon the house and stable came to view. Even though Heather had only been here once, it felt like home to her...except the house...that would take awhile before she could keep her mouth shut each time she saw it. She could see a horse float out the front of the stable, and Henry was loading a Appaloosa into it.
The smell of hay, manure, and horses filled the air and the sound of hooves echoed around the area.
Heather breathed it all in as Chris steered Daisy outside the arena.


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'll put Daisy away, then I'll introduce you to our newest boarder....who I think you'll love" Chris said.

Heather slipped off and stood beside Daisys big head.
"Can I help you put her away?" She asked.

"Sure." Chris nodded handing her the reins. "Lead her over to the cross ties and I'll get some grooming tools"

Heather lead Daisy over to the cross ties and exchanged the bridle for a halter. Once she had her tied up, she undid the girth and lifted the saddle off her huge back and hung it on the nearby saddle rack; there was a hoof pick lying on the ground beside the saddle rack. Heather picked it up and began cleaning Daisys hooves, she was glad that the massive animal stood patently and didn't lean on her. By the time she put the last hoof down Chris had returned with a bucket of brushes.

"Grab a brush" He said scooting the bucket over to her. "I'll work on this side...it will be quicker"

"Okay" Heather said getting out an old battered dandy brush.


----------



## Clydesdales

Forty five minutes later they were standing in the middle of the outdoor arena lunging a Clydesdale cross Thoroughbred mare named Apache, because of her partly white face; she had a blood bay coat and most of her face was bay except for a blob of white that started on her cheek then thinned into a line that crossed just above her muzzle. 
Heather's heart felt like it was melting as she watched the beautiful sixteen hand horse cantered around her.
"She is beautiful" she sighed.

"I thought you might like her" Chris said smiling "Here take the lunge for a while" he said slowing Apache to a halt.

Heather rubbed her hands together and looked at the now threatening rope that Chris was holding out to her. She had never lunged a horse in her life let alone know how to use one.

" I can't lunge" she stammered.

Chris smiled down at her "Well then you better learn" he said.
He placed the lunge rope in her left hand and the whip in her right, then he placed his hands over hers so he could control them.

Heather felt herself go all hot and she was sure her knees would buckle any second.

"First soften your grip so I can move your hands" Chris said quietly.

Heather went red realizing she had been gripping the rope as if her life depended on it.
Chris pointed the whip toward Apache's shoulder, and the horse moved away from them; then he pointed it toward her hindquarters and gave it a slight flick. Apache obediently started walking around them holding her head high and raising her tail...almost as if she were showing off.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather relaxed a little as she let Chris control her hands...not that they had to do much, Apache basically knew what to all by herself. Her knees still felt weak, so she was glad that she could kind of rely on Chris to hold her wieght; she was sure that if he stepped back she would collapse to the ground.

"Reckon you can do it now?" He asked.

She would have liked to say no, but she thought the better of it. "I have a go" she told him.

Chris let go of her hands and stood beside her.

Heather pointed the whip toward Apache's hindquarters, giving it a slight flick. "Trot" she said firmly.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Why is she here" Heather asked glancing at Chris.

"She is going to be broken to saddle" He replied.

"Chris tie her up in the shade, then get a start on Fizzy" Henry called from somewhere.

Heather halted Apache and handed her over to Chris; Chris exchanged the lunge rope to a long lead and led her over to the shaded side of the arena. After he tied her to the rail and filled the water trough that hung on the fence he strode over to the gate where Heather was waiting.

"Fizzy is a little colt who had a rough start to life and he doesn't trust humans. So each day we take him to the indoor arena and play games with him" He explained.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather followed Chris to the indoor arena where a little Bay Chestnut colt was tied up. He looked about 13hh and full of himself. She could not tell what breed he was...horse would be her answer...she had so much to learn! Fizzy pricked his ears forward as they entered the arena; his little eyes darted back and forth watching as they picked up a big ball and a bag of different kinds of food. Chris put the ball in the middle of the arena and handed Heather the bag of food. Taking out a slice of apple he walked quietly over to Fizzy and untied him.
Fizzy gently nuzzled the apple slice out of his hand and swollowed it as soon as it were in his mouth.

"Come over and say hi" Chris said softly.

Heather walked up quietly and offered her hand out for Fizzy to sniff. To her disappointment Fizzy sniffed it, but bit it at the same time and pinned his ears back.

"OUCH" she squealed pulling her hand away and stepping back behind Chris.

"You alright" Chris asked. Pulling up her hand and inspecting it.

"It's fine, but thanks" She said glaring at Fizzy who stared back. "I'll just watch"

She turned to walk over to the gate, but Chris Grabbed her elbow.

"No your not, your going to make friends and help me play with him. You can't let him get it over you like that...that would grind a halt to all my efforts"

Heather rubbed her foot in the sand and looked up into Chris's eyes.
" Oh all right" She said.


----------



## Clydesdales

For the rest of the morning they played games with Fizzy. Heather couldn't believe it when she saw Chris and Fizzy playing with the ball! She knew that people used them for horses as a toy, but Fizzy was like a dog. He'd retrieve it and bring it back. 

After they put Fizzy out to graze in a small paddock, they headed up to the house for lunch, which Mary had waiting on the varendah table. A plate of what looked like cold cut sandwiches. Chris led her around the varendah and into the wash house....the only room that looked like Heathers house....just a small dirtyish sink..a grubby hand towel and a smudged mirror. Heather smiled to herself. She tried to imagine one of the other rooms looking like this...but she somehow turned it into her room....now that was a mess....she quickly washed her hands pushing the thought of her room out of her mind. She wasn't going to ruin her lunch , because of her little pig sty.


----------



## Clydesdales

When Heather got home that afternoon she ran to her room and flung herself on her bed. Chris was the nicest person in the entire world...she never reminded her of her plump side or her in-experience in the Equestrian world. She was certain that Chester was a blessing in desguise; if Chester hadn't come into her life then she probably wouldn't have met Chris...wait she would have because her dad worked for his dad...well then she wouldn't have got to know him....even though she hadn't known him long.
She reached over for her phone and began to text Alice..but then she erased everything...Chris was her secret.

"Heather can you turn the sprinkler on please....there is a high bush fire warning for today and I want to have everything nice and wet" Anne called out.

"Okay" she yelled back.

She changed into a pair of shorts and slipped a pair of thongs on. Once outside she walked down to the spring and turned the pump on, then she walked back up to the house and made sure each of the four sprinklers were working. They had four long hoses with the holes in them and they were long enough to surround the house and yard. Then she turned on the one that sat on top of their roof.

"Tonight we are going to be Christmas baking" Anne said from the kitchen window.

Heather rolled her eyes....that meant she would be up all night baking and icing Gingerbread.


----------



## Clydesdales

For three weeks Chris came out every morning or evening and they played trust games with Chester, and now Heather could go out and lead him, lunge him, groom him without no worries, but they had just found out another problem; Chester was only about five or six and he was very green broke. Certainly not the kind of horse for Heather! 

Heather stood in front of her full sized mirror smiling at her reflection...most of her flab had turned into muscle and she had toned and tanned up very nicely. She felt good and a couple of days ago Chris had commented on her figure saying she was curvy......that meant one heck of a lot to Heather. 
Chris would be here in a few minutes so Heather went straight down to the paddock and started brushing Chester until his Chestnut coat gleamed in the Summer sun.

"Morning" Chris called from the gate.

"G'day" Heather called back.

Chris let Daisy out to graze in the small temporary paddock that had now been dedicated to Daisy.
Then he walked over to them.
"Different horse" He said.

"I know"

"Heather....your probably not going to like me, but this is the end of the line" Chris said.

"What!? You mean your not going to help me" she asked having a small panic attack I side her.

Chris smiled "No. I mean your gonna have to tell your parents about Chester. This is as far as we can go if you want it to remain a secret, because there is no way I can train him under saddle without them finding out...and I couldn't do that unless he was at our place" 

"Oh" Heather said understanding what he meant.


----------



## Bright

I really love the story, keep it going


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks!


----------



## Clydesdales

"Okay....but can it wait until after Christmas?" She asked.

"I don't see why not...but make sure it's after Christmas and not New Year" he laughed.

Heather felt numb, she new her parents were not going to be happy. She wasn't sure how she would break it to them; even if Chris did break Chester in...there was no way a beginner like herself would be able to ride him.
Chris tapped her shoulder and smiled.

"It's not the end of the world. If you like I will help you explain" he offered.

"I'd appreciate that" she smiled.

"C'mon let's take him for a walk down to the dam"

Heather snapped the lead onto Chesters halter and led him out the gate. They walked him down the dry dusty paddock to the dam which had dropped in the last couple of days.
When they reached the edge Heather rolled her jeans upto her knees and kicked off her boots. Chris did likewise and pulled off his shirt.
She handed the lead over to him and swam out into the middle. She still didn't like leading Chester barefoot into murky water where she couldn't see.
Her jeans held her back a bit but she soon got the hang of moving about in them.
Once Chris had Chester in the water she took the lead back and paddled beside her Chestnut gelding.
Chris swam up beside her and slipped one arm around her waist.

"I am so glad I met you" he said.

"S-s-same" she stuttered.

She could feel her face going bright red. Chris kissed her cheek causing her to go redder then before.
Chris laughed and flicked water at her, but she was staring at him with one hand touching her cheek.

"You alright?" He asked.

"Yes" she breathed. She shook her head and blinked a few times.

_Get your grip together_

She grinned at him and blew a kiss back then she ducked her head under water and blew her excitement out in bubbles.


----------



## Clydesdales

After lunch Chris and Heather spread out over the front varendah and untangled Christmas lights. There was a great big box of them....and these were only the outside lights. There was another box of lights inside for the tree. 

"I think I've found the end" Heather said slowly as she carefully pulled it free.

"I'm almost got this one untangled" Chris said. "Got it"

"Oh goodie!" Heather said jumping up. "Let's wrap it around the varendah posts before it gets tangled again"

She took one end and followed Chris as he wrapped it around the posts and along the rail to the next post.

"How long is this?" Chris asked glancing at the length that was left.

"Oh it's got about four attachments on it, so it can go around most of the varendah" Heather told him. "Dad said it would be easier .... But he never decorates or packs it up, so he has no idea"

"Right"

An hour later they had the varendah covered in lights and hanging from the roof. At the moment it just looked like green wire, but at night it would be great!

"I'll text you a photo tonight" Heather said standing back to admire their effort.

Anne came out carrying a jug of lemonade "Thank you so much" She said setting the jug on the table. "I'll just get some cups and you and have a nice cold drink"

Heather held back a laugh; her mum was wearing bright pink leggings and and a blue and white striped blouse....

_Oh dear oh dear oh dear how embarrassing can she get_

When Anne had gone back inside Chris tugged Heathers sleeve.

"She dresses like my mum" He whispered

" That's because their still stuck in the eighties" Heather whispered back.


----------



## Clydesdales

Buzz Rumble...

Heather slid her phone into her hand, Alice's face was flashing on the screen.

_You've been quiet lately

_Heather thumbed a message back

_Been busy

_She went back to icing Ginger-bred men.She was tired of Alice...they used to be best friends and did everything together, but after Alice moved she changed and since Heather had moved they never clicked like they used too. Alice was always off with her bubble of friends who cared more about their figure then anything else; Heather didn't fit in with them because she wasn't a slim person and she was a horse crazy girl who would wear her joddys to town if her mum would let her.

Buzz Rumble

_With your crazy horse

_Heather glared at the screen' flicking the phone off and shoved it as far away as possible. 

When she finished the Gingerbread she washed up her dishes and went to her room. She spent most of the evening cleaning it. She vowed to herself that she would keep it clean over Summer holidays. 

"Heather" Ann called

"In my room" She called back.

"We are about to turn the lights on"

"Coming"

Heather jumped off her bed and ran to the kitchen and grabbed her phone.
She walked out to the verandah and put her arm around her mum.

"Ready" Pete asked.

"Yes" 

Pete flicked them on and the whole front of the house lit up in Red, Green, Orange and Blue. The lights hanging from the roof flickered on and off each time with a new colour; above the door a wire frame of lights lit up and read Merry Christmas. 

"Looks Lovely" Anne sighed.

Pete set his Cannon camera up on the three step ladder, after pushing some buttons he ran over to where Ann and Heather were standing he put has arms around both of them and smiled at the camera. The flash was so bright Heather was blinded for a moment. When she could see properly she pulled her phone out and took a photo for Chris and sent it to him.

Buzz Rumble.

_It's beautiful! Now one with you in it please 

_Heather smiled to herself.

"Mum can you take a photo of me?" She asked

"I'm no good with a camera...your dads the photographer" Ann said.

Pete took the phone from her and held it up. He fiddled with the settings until he was satisfied and then clicked a couple of photos.

"There you go sweetie" He said handing it back.

"Thanks"

She quickly sent it to Chris, who replied straight away.

_Your so beautiful!!!! <3_


----------



## Clydesdales

Pete dropped Heather off in the Main Street Wedsnday morning.

"I'll pick you up in two hours" He called before driving off.

Heather nodded. She was Christmas shopping....three days before Christmas, but everything was cheaper! First she went to the gardening shop to get her mum some garden tools, and a couple of statues to go in the front garden. After choosing out a Duck and a Chicken holding a shovel, she went to the Camera warehouse; her dad needed a tripod and a external flash, which were expensive but she had been putting money in an envelope especially for it, for awhile now and she knew she had enough to cover the costs. Then she went to the horse shop, Chris had said something about getting himself a waterproof watch, so she thought she would get him one in a leather case that slipped onto a belt, like a pocket knife. While she was paying for Chris's present a thought slipped into her mind.

_What about Alice?.....Nah she' sheen such and **** lately she doesn't deserve one............you better get one._

She quickly chose a snaffle bracelet. Which she thought was rather expensive for someone she didn't really like anymore.

Heather checked her watch, she had forty five minutes up her sleeve, so she walked up to the Cafe and brought a salad for lunch. People gave her strange looks....Heather looked around her and sighed, must be because of the ten bags she had dumped around her.

"Heather" She heard someone yell.

Twisting around in her seat she searched for the person, she detected Chris's face among the crowd. 

"Hi" she yelled back.

Chris walked over and sat on the empty chair. "What are you doing?" He asked.

"Christmas shopping" Heather replied.

"Same...well finishing mine. I had to order the rest of mums present and it arrived today" He said.

"I always wait until late so everything is cheaper" Heather said.


----------



## Clydesdales

On Christmas Eve Heather and her parents set up the tree in the lounge room.
Her dad had taken almost forty five minutes trying to undo lights. Ann and Heather thought it was unfair that they had to do it every year so they sat on the couch eating white chocolate while he struggled with the tangled up mess.

"I havn't seen you ride you horse yet" Pete mused as he hung baubles up high.

Heather took a deep breath.
_This is my moment_
She knew she had said to Chris that she would wait until after Christmas, but the opportunity was staring her in the face, and both parents were in a good mood.

"Ah...yes that is because....Chris and I have been doing some trust and bonding work" She said poking her face further into the tree, so she didn't have too look at them.

"Trust" Anne echoed.

"Yer...its part of the binding so we work as one" she said in a matter-of-fact voice.
A pine needle jabbed dangerously close to her eye.

*Trying to tell me something?*

"How the process?" Pete asked.

"Oh it's good"

Why did she just do that? She could have just told them everything, but she had to lie. She felt rather sick, what kind of kid was she, how could she just lie to their faces.
Heather tried to muster some Christmas spirit by singing Carols and and telling stupid Bon Bon jokes, but the gnawing feeling in her gut just got stronger.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather went to her room at around ten thirty, she felt terrible. 

_Why didn't I just tell them?


_She sat on her bed and held back the tears that were welling up in her eyes, she hated lying to her parents, but she thought she was doing it for a good reason but it turns out that she would just have to get rid of Chester either way, at least he could go to a good home. Even though she hadn't told them she knew that they would probably make her sell him...unless Chris could tell them other wise. She felt terrible, her parents would never trust her again!

She swallowed the lump in her throat and sat at her desk where the watch she brought for Chris was sitting unwrapped. She got sticky tape and scissors, then she carefully wrapped it in reindeer paper. Then she got the small card of a Clydesdale with a Santa hat on it; she got out her gold pen that she kept for special cards only and wrote in it.

_Dear Christoph,
Merry Christmas!
I want you to know that you are very speacial and that you have made me feel so happy and have changed me! Thank-you for taking the time with me and Chester, but I think it's the end of the line for him, I don't think my parents will let me keep him at least he can go to a good home now!
Anyway, I love you, and thanks for being the nicest person in the world.
Love Heather.

_She was no good at writing what was on her mind and it always tuned out cheesy!

She flicked out the light and crawled into bed. Tomorrow was going to be the saddest Christmas of her life she was sure of it! There was noway that she would tell them on the day, but she would have it on her mind all day!


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather woke up to the smell off Sultana toast and coffee. She jumped out of bed and flew down to the kitchen, Christmas was the best time of year! 

"Merry Christmas" She said to her dad who was buttering toast. "Wheres mum?"

"Merry Christmas sweetie. Mum is still in bed, I was hoping that the smell would lure her out, but it seems that it worked on you instead" He laughed.

"In bed...what's wrong with her, it's Christmas" she scoffed playfully.

"Im up" Ann said.

Heather turned around to hug her mum, who was clad in her Christmas nightie, elf slippers and Reindeer antlers; she really liked to dress for the occasion.

"Merry Christmas" Ann said hugging Heather tightly.

Pete walked past holding a plate of toast and a pot of Coffee. Heather and Anne followed him to the lounge where the presents were neatly laid under the tree. Pete set the plate and pot on the coffee table, then he knelt down beside the presents.

"Okay, Heather this one is for you from Me and your Uncle" He said passing her a small square object.

Heather sat on the couch and unwrapped it. It was a brown felt belt that had sequels on it and a nice big buckle!

"Thanks" She said putting around her waist.

"And this one, is for mum" He said giving Anne a rectangle gift.

Anne unwrapped it neatly and gasped "Pippa Greenwoods Gardeners question and answers" She began looking through the pages.

Heather glanced at her dad, they knew that she would be absorbed for the next couple of days, then come out with quirky strange ideas!

Heather reached down and got a long rectangle gift out for her dad.
"Here dad" She smiled.

Pete took his time opening it. He opened the box and checked, all the measurements.
"You got it right" He said surprised.

Heather rolled her eyes but laughed "How little faith you have"

"Sorry..thanks" He said sheepishly.

Heather gave her mum her presents.

"Awe Heather you such a sweetie" Anne said "Look Pete a Duckie and a Chicky, and garden tools!"

Pete pulled out another box and passed it to Heather.

Heather opened it and she couldn't stop smiling, she had always wanted one of these, it was bedside lamp with a statue of a Stockmen and his Horse, on the otherside was a small wooden frame for a photo.
"Thank-you"

Anne pointed to a big box "That's for you Pete"

It was a photo printer and 500 prints worth of ink.

"Darlin thank-you" He said giving Anne a kiss


----------



## Clydesdales

"Heather your present from your dad and I is outside" Anne said getting up.

Heather saw them glance at each other with a very happy twinkle in their eye, she wondered what it could be....it must be big or breathing if it couldn't come inside.
Pete put his hands around her eyes and they led her outside and onto the front verandah. She heard them whispering but couldn't hear what they said....she was sure she heard someone else's voice, but then it could just be her imagination.

"Okay you can look now" Anne said clapping her hands excitedly.

Heather slowly opened her eyes, scared that there might be horse or something terrible that she couldn't handle. She gasped when she saw Chris standing beside a brand new Yamaha dirt bike! She had been asking her dad for a second hand one since she was a little girl; it was blue, and had a big red ribbon tied onto the front handle bars.

"O thank you so much" she breathed still not quite sure if it were just a joke.

"Aren't you going to test it?" Pete asked gently nudging her forward.

Heather nodded and walked over to the bike. Going red because she was still in her candy striped pj pants and Elmo tee shirt. Chris smiled and handed her a helmet.

"Nice out fit" he grinned.

She ran her hand through her hair "I thought so too" 

"You nearly blew your own surprise" he laughed

"Meaning?"

"When you were in town and I saw you at the Cafe, I had just been helping your dad load it onto his Ute" he told her.

"Really" she laughed "Geez, lucky I'm not the observant type"


----------



## Clydesdales

"I also just had to push it all the way here"He said wiping his brow
Heather put the helmet on her head "why didn't you ride it?" She asked
"Well it didn't feel right....it's your present" he said.
Heather brushed her hand through his hair, then she climbed onto the bike. It felt good to be sitting on a brand new bike that was all hers!
She flicked the key and started it revving it a couple of times just for her amusment, then she put it into gear and rode off down the lane. Because she was in her PJs she wasn't about to ride on the road.
"That was great" she said when she got back.
"Thank-You so much"
"I'll give you a lift home Chris" Pete said pulling the keys from his pocket.
"I will" Heather said "I'll just get changed and get dads helmet for you"
"I'll start cooking some breakfast" Anne said giving Heather a kiss on the forehead.
Heather jumped off the bike and ran back to her room; which was tidy for a change. She opened her wardrobe and pulled out a pair of dark blue jeans and Polo T-Shirt that had a pink trim. Her dads old helmet was at the bottom of her wardrobe, pulling it out and giving it a wipe over, she then grabbed his present ran back outside. Chris was sitting on the step waiting.
"Ready" she asked passing him the helmet.
He took it from her and smiled "You look good" he said "Since you have had been working with me and Chester, you have turned a lot of what used to be chub, into good looking muscle"
If someone else had of said that she would have slapped them, but she could take it from Chris, and it was a compliment.
"Thanks" she smiled .


----------



## Clydesdales

When she got to Chris's house she pulled her present from her pocket.
"Here...just don't read the card until I'm gone" She said going slightly red.
"Just wait here" He said.
She watched him scoot inside. _It has been a good morning_ she thought as she gazed at her blue bike. Then she remembered that sometime tomorrow she would have to tell her parents about Chester. That thought completely changed her mood from happy, to scared and sick.
Chris came back out holding a small wrapped box.
"Here" he said handing it to her.
Heather carefully unwrapped it and took the lid off. Inside lying on a white cushion was the Snaffle bracelet that she had wanted.
"Thank-you" she said holding it up in the light.
"I'll put it on" Chris said taking it from her and putting it on her wrist. Then he rested his head on her forehead "I love you" he whispered.
Heather stared into his eyes " I love you more" she wisphered.
He gently kissed her "I love all of you"
Heather gave him a tight hug "Merry Christmas"
"I'll see you at tea" he said hugging her.
"Yep...say merry Christmas to your parents" Heather said picking up her halmet.
"Let's hope I get back unseen....I'll have to get my license soon"
"Alright, take care" Chris waved.
Heather got back on her bike, and did up her halmet, then rode off down the drive tooting as she went.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather parked her bike by the front gate and skipped inside. The smell of bacon, eggs and fried mushroom wafted out the window;Heather relised she was starving and she quickly washed up, then she went a set the varendah table with plates, crockery, and sauce. Anne, now dressed in a red summer maxi dress, came out carrying a pot of tea and reindeer salt and pepper shakers.
Pete followed with a platter of food.

"Breakfast is served" he said setting it down on the table.

Heather took her seat and poured a cuppa for both her parents, then herself. Anne dished up a plate for each of them and Pete set his camera up on the tripod that Heather had given him.

"Just act normal...sip your tea....just don't put food in your mouth" Pete said as he pushed some buttons on his camera.

Heather picked up the milk jug and pretended to pour it in her cup, and Anne picked up the pepper shaker and smiled at no one in particular;Pete rushed over and started cutting up his bacon, just as the camera flashed.

"There another Christmas morning photo, for the album" Pete said getting back up.
He came back and showed them the picture. It was really nice, as usual. Heather was glad that her dad was a good photographer....every photo he took really did look great, and like they had gone and got it taken at the family photo lab.

After breakfast Heather walked down to Chester, she had brought him a treat. When she got down to the paddock Chester was standing in his shelter with one back leg cocked, He looked very relaxed. Heather let herself into the paddock and walked over.

"Morning mate" she said cheerfully.

Chester flattened his ears and tossed his head. That wasn't normal, lately he pricked his ears when he saw her; Heather was aware that he was in a bad mood and she suddenly felt intimidated, but she knew Chester would use that to his advantage if she gave him half the chance, so she stood up a bit straighter and hummed a song. Chester snorted and threw his bared teeth toward her, Heather offered the treat; she felt lthat it was a bad desicion.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather looked into Chesters eyes; they didn't look relaxed her friendly, he looked mean and all of a sudden like he would take her entire hand off.
In a flash Chester lunged at her, she felt a sharp pain in her side; dropping the carrot she grasped her side and held in her yelp, then Chester tried to bolt past her kicking out as he did; his hoof clipped Heathers back knocking her to the ground. Heather was in shock and trembling she saw Chester galloping and bucking like a bronc horse down the fence line. She had no idea what had happened or why he was like that. She looked down at the side of her stomach and saw a dark patch coming through her shirt, and felt blood running down her back. She got up and made sure she could stand then she walked back to the house. She went around the back so she could slip into the bathroom without being seen; her parents were in the kitchen having a loud conversation about how to cook a roast even though they had made it many times it always brought up an arguement about how the best way to do it. Heather stripped her clothes off and steeped into the shower, both injuries were throbbing and there was a lot of blood.


----------



## Clydesdales

After she dried herself and awkwardly patched up her shoulder and her side she slipped into a pair of denim shorts and a wrangler singlet, she put on the belt she got for Christmas and glanced at her reflection in her full sized mirror; she really liked the belt buckle and the sequels made the word Warngler on her top stand out, because they were the same light blue shade. Her wounds throbbed but she put up with it silently, there was no way her parents could find out about this, or Chetsers slim chance to stay would be certainly ruined for good. Her phone on her bedside table binged as a new message came through; Heather flopped on her bed and smiled when she saw Chris's picture flash up on the screen.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Hello Chris" she smiled.
"Hi mate, mum asked if you guys were doing the roast or the salads?" He asked.
Heather could hear horses in the background and what sounded like a bucket hitting the ground.
"Their arguing about how to cook the roast right this minute, like they always do, and I'm going to make a punch" She replied.

"Okay, we'll do salads and dessert" Chris mused out loud. "I know it's Christmas, but I need to know when you plan to tell them about Chester"

Heather sighed and lighty fingered the bite on her side. "About that" she side.

"What's happened?" Chris asked concerned.

"I went out today and I knew he was grumpy, but I went out anyway, before I could get out of his way he bite my side then bolted off kicking my shoulder as he went. I bathed and patched it up, but it's killing me" she explained.

"You okay?" He asked.

"Yes, just sore and dreading what the future will bring" she sighed.

"And you haven't told your parents have you" he said half laughing.

Heather smiled to herself "Nope and if I can I don't plan to"

"Heather that's not right" Chris said

She could tell from his voice that he really didn't like that idea.
"Nothing I've done is right" she said sulkily.

"Heather stop right there; you kept him secret for his own good, because you knew he would end up as dog meat, you knew if he had a chance he would be a good horse, maybe he wasn't the right horse for you and you probably should have told your parents by now, but you did it for the right reasons. Don't go feeling sorry for yourself mate, it won't do you any good" Chris told her.

He seriously knew all her tricks, it was awesome, but at the same time it annoyed her because her plan didn't work.
"Okay okay, tomorrow afternoon at two.....suit you?" She asked dryly.

"Sounds good" Chris said "Hey mate?"

"Yeah?"

"Don't forget I love you" he said.

Heather swollowed the lump in her throat, he meant do much to her...even though she hadn't known him long, but she didn't know what she would do without him, he picked her up and pulled her into line and he said everything at the right time; she loved him to pieces.
"Not as much as I love you" she smiled.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather slipped her phone into her pocket and trudged down to the kitchen. Her mum had left the punch bowl on the table for her, with the bottles of soft drink. Heather got the Orange Crush and the Tropical flavoured one, she poured them in at the same time pretending she was making a cocktail. She poured some into a cup and tasted it, there was something missing, so she added a drop of Gingerbeer. Then she went to the fridge and pulled out a carton of stuff that was especially for Punch, she read the directions before pouring it in. Now all it needed was some spinach sprinkled on top. She chopped a bit up and delicately placed it in the middle; then she carried the bowl to the back fridge and placed it on the top shelf, so nothing could fall into it.

"Heather can you get the Christmas dishes from the shed please" Anne called from somewhere in the house.

"Yes mum" Heather called back.

She walked barefoot out to the shed and stepped inside. Her dad kept his shed very tidy, every tool was in its exact spot and the tool boxes were lined up neatly under his work bench, all his painting equipment was kept in tubs along the wall. Heather walked over to the three lockable cabinets and opened up the red one. Inside was crockery, dishes, and table cloths for special ocassions, she grabbed the box that had Christmas written all over it. She took it back to the house and plonked it on the bench beside the sink, then she washed and dried each plate, cup and bowl. After they were washed and didn't have that shut up unused smell, she took them to the outside table.
Lady trotted up to her; someone had dressed her in a doggie reindeer suit, and the bells on her horns jingled as she wiggled about.

"Did mum do that to you?" Heather asked giving her a big kiss.

"Poor pooch" Pete laughed as he walked up the varendah steps.

"Mum did it, I'm guessing" Heather laughed.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Get your swimmers on" Pete said " I just rang John, and we are going to go to the falls then come back here for tea....They will meet us here in about ten minutes and we will pack a lunch and take the Troop Carrier"

"Awesome!" Heather said though she was actually was dreading it, she would have to wear a baggy t-shirt so her patches on her wounds wouldn't show up.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather put on her Yellow Polka Dot two piece on, then she chose an oversized T-shirt that hung loosely off her shoulders disguising the patches, then she pulled on a pair of Black swim shorts. Getting down on her knees she reached under her wardrobe for her thongs. After patting around the floor and not feeling her shoes she lay down so she could see underneath. They weren't there.
_Great, I'm gonna have to wear my dogger boots......dogger boots and a baggy shirt.......yuck so unattractive _
She pulled on a pair of socks and then laced up her Black dogger boots; not bothering to look in the mirror she left the room and went down to the kitchen. Chris and his family were a.ready there, loading things into the Troopie, Pete and John were loading chairs onto the roof rack and Chris was helping Henry put the Esky on. 

"Pete" Ann yelled through the kitchen window "Have you put the mini BBQ on?" 

"Yes love" Pete called back.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather grabbed her mums bag of towels and other bits and pieces then, she carried it out to the Troopie.

"Pass it here Darl" Pete said "Where are your thongs?" He asked as he grabbed the bag from her and eying her feet.

Heather looked down sheepishly "They went walk about"

"Never mind, it's time to go" Anne said gently shoving Heather to the door.

Chris grinned down at her "Love you outfit" 

"It's the new thing" She joked flicking her hair and climbing into the Troopie.

Once everyone was in Pete pulled out onto the road and chatted away to John. Henry passed Heather and Chris a tube of Sunscreen. Heather lathered it on then got Chris to do whatever she had missed.

"Have you put sunscreen on?" Anne asked

"Yes mum"

"Pete remember to slow down for the pothole" Anne rushed.

It was too late, Pete was going to fast and hit the pothole at eighty ks. Heather hit the side of the roof and Chris was flung toward her, Heather braced herself but Henry grabbed Chris in time.

"Sorry" Pete called ignoring the look Anne gave him.

Henry pulled something out of his pocket; it was a small brown bottle.
"Here Missy rub this into your wounds daily" He said in a low voice so the Adults wouldn't hear.

Heather glanced at Chris who gave her a sheepish look. 

"I over heard part of the conversation and made him spill the beans" Henry said before she could ask.

"Oh, okay. Thank-you" She said slipping it behind her back.

She scooted closer to Chris and leaned her head on his shoulder. Chris put his arms around her making sure he wasn't touching her bandaged up sores.


----------



## Mercy98

I love this! Please keep up the good work


----------



## Clydesdales

When they arrived at the falls everyone helped unload the Troopie and set up a picnic area. Mary and Anne set about cooking sausages on the portable BBQ and the blokes started exchanging stories about the place. 
There was a story about a girl who had mysteriously drowned here many years ago, and over the years the story had changed and everyone had their own version. Heather knew that it would probably end up a heated argument, so she grabbed her towel and left them to it.

"Wait up Heather" Chris called charging after her.

Heather stopped and waited until he had caught up.
"I was thinking" She began

"And what were you thinking?" Chris asked.

"Well you know how you said Chester was unbroken, how the hell was I able to test ride him?" She asked.

Chris rubbed his chin "Good point....well he must be broken, but untrained, and if he was doped up then you probably would have been able to sit on him"

Heather frown "I thought broken in and training were the same thing" 

"Nope, training is teaching him his aids, what each signal means and so forth" He said.

"Oh" 

They found a nice spot to swim and hung their towels and shoes on a boulder.

Heather stood up on the Boulder and bombed in making a massive splash, Chris dived in behind her and swam out into the middle.


----------



## Clydesdales

They swam right up to the falls and climbed up the boulders along the side of the falls. About fifteen minutes later they reached the top and were looking down at the beautiful bowl of water below them, and the rest of their family' spitting by the waters edge. 

"If it wasn't so high up I'd dive in" Chris mused. 
He peered over the edge as if calculating the distance, Heather thought he might actually do it, which would be awful because it wasn't deep enough until further out. She reached out and grabbed his arm pulling him back.

"Don't you dare, you would kill yourself" She half laughed.

"I wasn't, I was only looking" He said stroking her hair and beaming down at her "You are the most beautiful person in the whole entire world that I've ever met"


----------



## Mercy98

Awwww...every time i read these it makes me smile!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Thank-You!! Hearing that makes me smile!


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather grinned back up at him. No one had ever said anything like that to her before and no one made her feel so loved and needed. Usually she was considered dumb and tubby...she wasn't fat just heaveyboned and not slim by any means, but she was fit and since meeting Chris she had toned up!

"You have no idea how much that means to me" She wisphered.

"Oh I think I do" He said leaning down to kiss her forehead.

Heather felt tears swell up around her eyes, not wanting Chris to see her cry she planted a kiss on his lips.
"I love you"

"Two little love birds sitting in a tree, K.I.S.S.I.N.G!!" The adults chanted from below.

"Spy's" Chris yelled back down.

Heather giggled and looked down, to her horror her dad had his camera set up on the tripod zoomed in their direction. 

"I will be deleting those photos" she yelled.

"No you won't there too beautiful" Pete called back.

She leaned into Chris's chest and smiled, she would have felt 100% happy if Chester wasn't looming in the back of her mind. Maybe now they had established he was broken just not trained he had hope, she doubted it but crossed her fingers anyway.


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'm going to ask if you can board Chester at our place" Chris said running his hand through her hair.

"They would ask why" Heather sighed.

She grabbed his hand and started heading back down, slowly so they could talk.

"Well I've been thinking for about it while and I'll just say that it's a bonding program you should do, and we have the facility's or..." He trailed off.

"Or" 

"Well I haven't really got a good second option but I was thinking about saying how I've noticed a problem with his feet or he needs to interact with other horses....I just don't know how much your parents know about horses" He told her.

Heather was silent while she made her way down a slippery Boulder.

"Maybe we should just tell them the truth and I will offer to either buy him or further his education...or swap him for one of our more suitable horses" He said helping her navigate her way.

Heather closed her eyes and thought. She knew she should tell them, but it had just got too far and the conscientious would be unthinkable for both her and Chester. Why did she want to choose the first option and tell them another lie....what was wrong with her?

"I need time to think" She finally said.

From the look on his face she knew that he knew what she was thinking.
"What ever the choice I make it will be for Chesters benefit" She said not meeting his eyes.


----------



## Clydesdales

They walked the rest of the way in silence. Heather felt the bite on her side and sighed. Her parents wouldn't understand that it was his fault, and they would sell him straight away, and if she lied about him he might have a chance but it was just the guilt of walking around with that on her shoulders. It had gone too far, and it was getting hard to go about lying all the time, she was starting to forget what she had and hadn't told them. As if reading her mind Chris brushed his hand over her wound and lifted her chin so she had to look at him.

"You can't go on like this, you need to come clean and tell them the truth. No more running away from it" He said softly and quietly.

Heather nodded her head and squeezed his hand.
"I know" She said, but the words barely left her throat.

"Come on, if you want some sausages" Anne yelled.

"Race you" Chris said.

"Go" Heather yelled.
She sprinted off ignoring the pang from her sores; Chris wasn't far behind and soon caught up grabbing the end of Heather's T-shirt making her slow up.


----------



## Mercy98

I absolutely LOVE this story...you are very talented!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Gosh☺ thank-you Mercy!!!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Just an error I spotted.... It's supposed to say wasn't his fault....instead of was his fault...whoops


----------



## Clydesdales

After sausages in bread Heather stretched out in the shade to relax. She listened to the water fall, the birds, the gentle breeze and the chatter of everyone else by the waters edge; she plaited the ends of her hair and let her mind drift, first she thought of her first pony Star, who she rode when she was little. She thought she was a committed horse owner back then, but now she thought about it, well, she just rode and saw her every now and then, the kind lady you kept her for them did all the work, then she thought about Alice; once they were the best of the best of friends, did everything together and told every trouble and secret, then Alive moved and changed in that time, after Heather moved they thought everything would be where they left it, but Alice had turned into a snobby rich princess, now there was nothing wrong with being girly and doing your nails, but Alice had to have the nicest cloths expensive shoes and regular haircuts, she no longer had time for horses or Heather and she was slowly fading out of the picture. Then now there is Chris who filled Heathers life with happiness and common sense, he pulled her into line and never let her feel down without a legit reason. He didn't judge her either which was a first for her, just thinking of him made her smile like an idiot.

"What are you thinking about that is making you so happy" Chris asked stretching out beside her.

"You" Heather smiled.

"Well that's a perfectly good reason" He laughed putting his arms behind his head and gazing into the crisp blue sky with no clouds.

"It certainly is" Heather breathed.

She slowly drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Mercy98

Clydesdales said:


> "What are you thinking about that is making you so happy" Chris asked stretching out beside her.
> 
> "You" Heather smiled.


I say that to my boyfriend all the time


----------



## Clydesdales

Late that night Heather couldn't get to sleep, the air was muggy and the mosquitoes were eating her alive; she flopped out of bed and headed down to the kitchen to get a drink, as she past her parents room she heard them talking in low voices. She wouldn't have stopped except she heard her name mentioned, she silently crept up to the door and opened her ears.

"Chris is a nice kid and I did want Heather to have a friend, but isn't he getting a bit close?" Pete said.

Anne giggled "Oh leave them alone Pete. She is old enough, besides I haven't seen her so happy. He cares for her which is more then she's ever got from someone other then us"

"What about Chester?" Pete asked.

Heather leaned in a little closer.

"What about him....their bonding" Anne said.

"She got you thinking exactly what she wanted" Pete huffed.

Heathers heart was in her mouth....closing her eyes she made herself stay.

"Explain" Anne asked.

"I went out to that horse...and he is crazy, he tried to kill me. I wonder why she won't tell us the truth?" He said

"When I say explain I mean a descriptive answer" Anne said "Have you given her a chance to tell the truth?" 

"Only three times" He said 

"When was the last time?" 

"When we were decorating the Christmas tree....remember she said something about bonding" Pete replied.

"Your joking" Anne gasped.

"No Anne I'm not and im not happy either....she must have talked Chris into not telling as-well"


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather clenched her fist and felt the awful pit inside her stomach expand while her heart was thumping like a boombox.

"Well, what are you going to do about it" Anne said sighing.

"Sell him" Was Pete's simple reply.

This is exactly what Heather had dreaded and now it was real and she had to do something about it but what could she do?

"Pete, you can't just sell him without telling her" 

"She will be grounded and I will tell her after I've put up the ad"

"No I don't think that's fair. In fact it's almost cruel to do that" Anne said in her soothing voice.

"Maybe she might learn a lesson about fibbing and putting herself in danger" Pete growled.

Heather couldn't stand anymore of it, she quietly went back to her room and slipped into jeans and a Polo T-shirt. She had no idea what she was going to do but she needed to be outside to think. Once outside Heather sprinted down to Chester who actually seemed happy to see her. _Must be his time of the day_ She mused to herself.

"Dad's going to sell you mate" She cried. "And I need to get away from here....that's it" Heather grabbed his lead and opened the gate "Chester you need to be on your best behavior. Now we've been on lot's of walk and that's exactly what this is a nice walk" She told him firmly. Surprisingly no fear wound up inside her, she felt like she was in control and that Chester knew it. She began leading him down the drive, she had no clue where to go but it had to be away from here.


----------



## Clydesdales

The moon was nice and clear as they walked down the quiet road; Chester walked calmly beside her gently blowing in and out, Heather could see his breath coming from his nostrils in the warm night air. It was unusually warm not the normal muggy night but it was humored, almost too humored for her liking. Something about the night wasn't right but she put it down to her being out on the road with a horse by herself at night and her parents didn't know.
Soon they were half an hour from home and Chester was getting restless, there was a wind picking up and Heather was beginning to get nervous; looking up into the sky she saw massive black clouds moving her direction. She knew the moonlight would soon be gone and that she needed to move a lot quicker, she still wasn't sure where she was, looking around desperately looking for some kind of landmark; her lights lit up when she saw the back-road that led into the back of Chris's property. She knew it was a forty five minute walk and looking at the sky she knew she didn't have that much time. She looked at Chester's back and took a massive breath.

_"_I have to for your sake" She said as if pleading with him.

She knew he could kill her, but maybe he would sense the urgency and let her ride him...

She made the lead into reins and lead him over to a log; once she had lined him up she stood on the log and shut her eyes, then she sprung on and grabbed a handful of mane and waited for something, she didn't know what it was but she knew it would be something.
Chester threw his head up and went into a mad frenzy of small circles. Heather was thrown forward and ended up hugging his neck she was starting to get dizzy, then Chester put his head between his legs and did a massive buck; Heather flew over his head but didn't let go of his lead, it was like his lifeline and she couldn't let go or it would be his death in a way.


----------



## Clydesdales

She hit the ground with a hard thud, pain shot up her back light an electric shot. Chester stopped as soon as she left his back and was staring down at her. Heather groan as she got up; the wind picked up her her and Chester's mane also the wind picked up leaves and dirt swirled around them. 
_Maybe if I don't give him time to think I might get somewhere

_She lined him up again and once again turned the lead into reins, from Chester's breathing that he was excited and hot. She crossed her fingers and slid onto his back, this time before he could move she kicked him into a blind gallop; the wind stung her eyes and Chester was faster then she ever imagined, she folded up over his neck and kept on the road. The rain began, at first she didn't notice but soon she felt it running down her face; Chester suddenly stopped and tried to buck, but Heather was prepared and pulled his head around.

"Stop" She screamed at him "I'm trying to save your life, so just please stop" She had tears running down her face.

There was a clap of thunder; Heather pushed him back into a gallop and she soon saw the open gate into Chris's top paddock, she used all her strength to pull him into it. She crouched even lower over his neck and gave him a liitle bit of head; she knew the gate to the lane was open so she didn't have to worry about stopping. As they got onto the lane Chester sensed other horses and let out a whinny, but the sound was drowned out by the howling wind and pouring rain. They reached the stables one heck of a lot quicker then she had first thought; at the last minute she remembered the gate at the end of the lane, she slowed him into a canter and tried to stop him but it was no use the gate was looming in front of them; something in Chester's controlled canter made her let him choose the way. Chester cantered toward the fence and at the last minute, he collected himself and heaved upwards; Heather let a natural position take over and flowed with him. She let out a scream of terror as they flew over the fence. Somewhere in it all she heard someone yell out her name. Chester landed gracefully on the other side and cantered a small circle; Heather slid off before he could buck her off, she was soaked and shaking, but alive with Chester still with her and that was the main thing. Everything was a blur, the stables were on her left and the path to the house was on her right; tears streamed down her face and she began leading Chester toward the stable, when someone put their arms around her.

"Heather what the bloody hell are you doing out here with Chester at this time of night in a bloody storm?" Chris voice said into her ear.

"Take him somewhere safe please" She choked.

He took the horse from her, but kept one arm around her waist, she leaned into him. He put the horse into a stable then took her up to the house, where Henry was kicking off his boots.

"Look what the wind blew in" He said when she walked up the steps.

When she didn't reply he looked at Chris, "Get her inside, and into some dry clothes...then you have to explain to us why you are jumping gates in a storm" He said. "I'll ring your parents"

"No!" She practically yelled "Just please don't do that"

Henry nodded and opened the door for her.
Chris led her to his room and sat her on his armchair with a blanket around her shoulders. Then he shuffled around his wardrobe and pulled out a pair of track pants, T-shirt and hoodie.

"They will be a bit big but you'll be warm at least" He said handing them to her, he kissed her forehead and looked into her eyes "Meet us into the kitchen once your changed...nice riding bye the way"

Heather kissed his cheek and smiled "Th-th-thanks" She stuttered.


----------



## Mercy98

I can't stop reading this!! It's awesome


----------



## Clydesdales

Once alone in the room Heather sank from the chair to the floor sobbing her eyes out, she wasn't sad but exhausted and stilled filled with terror from the jump that she somehow managed to make it over. She pulled herself together and changed into the clothes that Chris had given her, the alarm clock beside the bed started beeping, Heather glanced over at the bright screen and realized why she was now tired, the clock said it was one forty five in the morning; why were Chris and Henry outside at this time of night?
She slipped into the hall and walked down to the stainless steel kitchen, she was glad of the hoodie because that kitchen was cold. When she got to the entrance she stood to watched Chris and Henry deep in conversation, she couldn't hear what they were saying but whatever it was it must be funny because they both had the biggest grin on their faces. She made a sound in her throat as she walked in. 

"So here is our rider on the storm" Henry said offering her a stool beside Chris.

She smiled, that had a ring to it. "Here I am" She said pretending she had wings and flew over to her seat.

Chris put his arm over her shoulders and pulled her close.
"Okay now it's time to spit it out" He said.

"Wait" Henry said holding up his hand "Hot Choccy first"

They sat in silence while Henry went about pouring steaming water into mugs, whistling while he went. Heather re-thought everything so she would remember it in the proper order.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Okay, now you can start. Tell it slow and detailed" Henry told her in his old gentle voice.

Heather sipped her drink and took a deep breath, "It won't be detailed"

"get on with it" They said in unison

"I couldn't sleep and I went to go get a drink but as I walked past my parents room I over heard them talking about myself, first they rattled on about me and Chris then dad said that he had found out about Chester; he said that he knew Chris was in on it and just how long I had lied. I was going to leave then but he said he was going to sell Chester...without telling me, mum disagreed but dad said he would ground me or something like that and that Chester was going and he wouldn't tell me until the ad was put up; I couldn't stay I had to take Chester somewhere safe. He was surprisingly very well behaved, as I walked aimlessly down the road; I had no idea where I was going then the wind picked up and I knew I had to get a move on and I saw the lane that headed to the back of your property, so I got on him and he bucked me off, I got on again and made him gallop most of the way, he did try to buck me off but I pushed him forward, I was ****ting myself and then that gate loomed up before I knew it and I let Chester choose what to do and yeah I'm here" She finished rubbing her back, that had started to throb. "Did I do the wrong thing?"

Henry shrugged "In my eyes you didn't but in your parents yeah you probably did. Don't worry about Chester, for now he is safe and tomorrow I'll buy him"

"You should of seen how well you jumped" Chris smiled.

"Yeah you looked an amazing pair" Henry agreed.

"Hey what were you two doing out there?" She asked ignoring what they said about her jumping.

"We had to bring in some horses before the storm hit...looks like it has died down" Henry replied


----------



## Clydesdales

They finished their drinks and gathered around the kitchen window to see where the storm was headed, but it was too dark to see anything, so Chris showed her to one of the spare rooms.

"You were very brave matey...to get on a horse like that took a lot of guts, and I want you to know that not many experienced people would of done it" Chris said sitting on the edge of the bed.

"Well if I had of been thinking clearing I would never have done it" She said brushing it off.

"Heather!" He said playfully "Don't be so modest you were absolutey amazing and that's it the end of it


----------



## Clydesdales

"Good night Chris" She said blowing him a kiss and diving under the covers.

"Sweet dreams" He said blowing a kiss back.

Heather snuggled down under the covers and slowly drifted off the sleep. 
There was a massive clap of thunder which sat Heather upright. Lighting flashed outside lighting up her room, rain poured down and thunder clapped. She rushed out of bed and ran down to Chris's room. His light was already on so she slowed down to knock.
"Chris" She said quietly.

"Meet me by the back door" He said hurriedly.

Heather slid down to the backdoor slamming into Henry.

"No Heather stay here" He said.

"I want to help" She said

"Do as your told, it's not safe. Chris isn't coming either" He said pushing her back.

She stood in the doorway and watched his figure disappear down to the stable; Chris appeared by her side "Coming?" He asked.

"Henry said no" She said pulling him back.

"What" Chris said staring out into the sheets of rain.

"He said it was too dangerous"


----------



## Clydesdales

They stood at the door helplessly waiting for Henry to return. They both knew that it wasn't a good idea for him to be bringing in horses on his own out in the storm, but they also know how mad he would be if they went out there to help. 
Lightning lit up the sky and thunder crashed, causing Heather to shiver she leaned into Chris and started out into the rain waiting to see Henry appearing through the rain. 
After what seemed hours, they saw him hurrying back to toward them. He was soaked right through and was shivering. Heather was relieved that he was alright. 

"I think my stallion has got into the mob of colts, but I couldn't see properly" He said as he climbed up the steps.

"At least it's not the filly's" Chris said squeezing Heather's shoulders.

They stood in the doorway and looked out into the storm; a massive clap of thunder and lighting cracked across the sky; it was right over them, Henry pushed them back into the house, they felt the ground tremble slightly and then there was a sickening creak then split as the Red Gum that was directly behind Chester's stall came crashing down. Heather felt the colour drain from her face and she screamed and tore away from Chris's embrace, she tried to run down the steps but Henry pulled her back.

"Stay here" He yelled "Chris take her away" 

Chris took a hold of her and gently soothed and swayed her inside as she sobbed into his chest, knowing that Chester was either dead or seriously injured. Soon the sobbing stopped and she went numb and cold, even though Chris was holding her tightly she felt like she was sitting in an empty atmosphere.


----------



## Clydesdales

She couldn't remember how long she sat in Chris's arms waiting for Henry, but it seemed like the rest of the night went by. The back door slammed and Henry walked slowly into lounge room; he was pale and weary.

"Is he gone?" Heather asked looking up at his wrinkled face, and dull blue eyes that usually danced.

Henry gave a slight nod, "Yes Missy" He barely whispered.

Heather reached forward and clasped his hand. "It wasn't your fault" She replied.

Henry nodded and quietly slipped out of the room. Once he was gone Heather felt a lump rising in her throat. "Oh bloody hell"She said angry rising in her voice. "If I had of kept him home he'd be alive"

Chris turned her face so she was looking at him. "No Heather, if you kept him at home the only person who would have brought him is the Knackery....at least this was a quick death....now don't you blame yourself....alright" He said staring into her eyes.

Heather wiped the tears that were rolling from his eyes and nodded.


----------



## faiza425

:shock: What a twist!


----------



## Clydesdales

I know....but I like to be different! I'll post more up tonight!


----------



## faiza425

It's great! Very refreshing.


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks...when Easter is over and everything has calmed down, I'll get the rest posted up.


----------



## Clydesdales

"I'd like to go and see him" She said bluntly.

Chris shook his head. "It's too dark; go to sleep and I'll take you down in the morning" He said gently.

Heather sunk back into his chest, she was exhausted to argue and she suddenly reliised how tired she was. "I'll have to ring mum in the morning" she mumbled. Chris tightened his arms around her and rested his chin on her head. It was nice to have someone to comfort her and tell her what to do.


----------



## Clydesdales

When she awoke, she was still with Chris on the couch; he was sound asleep and from the bags under his eyes Heather didn't want to wake him up. She quietly moved his arm from around her and crept out of the lounge and down to the kitchen; she needed to call her parents but at the same time she really didn't know what to say. As she drew closer she heard Henry talking in there.

"She is safe and sound, but in the storm last night a limb came down on Chester's stall....he didn't make it" He was saying in a grave voice.

Heather decided to wait until the call had ended before she would walk in.

"I understand Pete...she was scared and just wanted the horse to be somewhere safe. She knows she should have told you a long time ago, but she wasn't in any danger....the horse liked her; he just tested her every now and then" Henry said.

Heather knew that he had just lied for her sake; she had put herself in a lot of danger, and Chester hated her but she wasn't about to tell them otherwise. 
She heard the phone get hung up and a chair scrap back, after waiting a few minutes she walked casually into the kitchen.

"I rang your parents, and they were mad but I think they understand now. Too many limbs have come over the road so your stuck with us until the council clears the roads up" He said while rubbing his eyes.

"This place will be a mess too from the sounds of that" She said avoiding and eye contact.

"Ive already been out to look at the damage, and it's not too bad; we mainly need to strain fences" He said pouring hot water into his bowl of weet-bix


----------



## Clydesdales

"Eat breakfast then you can go and say goodbye" Henry said pointing to a bowl.

Heather shook her head"I don't feel like eating" 

Henry held up his hand "I don't care, by the time we finish straining fences and cleaning up branches you are going to be hungry, so sit down and eat"

Heather knew he was not to be argued with, so she sat down at the bench and obediently put some cereal into her bowl; she could feel Henry keeping an eye on her. 

Once she had finished she washed and dried her bowl, putting it back on the nice wooden rack, admiring how each bowl was perfectly in place.


----------



## Clydesdales

Chris came in still wiping sleep from his eyes, his hair flicked up around his ears and his shirt was all wrinkled. 

"Good Morning people's" He yawn.

"Seen outside yet?" Henry asked pulling the paper over.

Chris nodded, "I peaked out the window on my way past. We are going to be busy.... from the looks of it mum and dad won't be getting home as early as they thought" He said.

Heather hadn't even thought about his parents...she thought they were in bed...but then if they had of been here she was sure they would have been up last night during the storm.
"Where are they?" She asked.

"They went to my Uncles and Aunties 20th Wedding anniversary, and they planned to be back by eight this-morning" Chris said scuffing up her hair.

She pulled his hand from her messy pony tail and kissed it. "I'm going to say goodbye to Chester, then I'll help you clear up the mess" She said quietly.

Chris kissed the top of her head and let her past without saying anything. Heather was glad that he didn't say anything, if he did she would have started crying; Henry made a sound in agreement from behind his paper. Heather pulled the hoodie over her head and slipped outside; there were limbs down everywhere, and leaves were scattered all over the paddocks and stable yard, there were buckets and other objects blown everywhere, fences were down and horses were scattered about all over the property, at least they were within the boundary. Heather walked toward the smashed stable and pushed her way through leaves and branches into her horses stall. Closing her eyes she found her way along the massive tree until she felt her feet touch his once beautiful mane. She knelt down and forced her eyes open; Henry had cleared the branches from his head which was miraculously unharmed, she ran her hand down his cold face and closed his eyes. A lump formed in her throat as she remembered the day he came home and the endless days of patience spent out in the paddock with Chris, and then how she finally rode her beloved horse to what she thought would be freedom.

"You were the best mate, and you taught me lessons that I will never forget, you brought me happiness, Chris and gave me a reason to get out of bed each morning with determination and courage...I'll never forget you my good boy. You can rest in peace now forever...love you" She said with tears streaming down her cheeks and falling onto his cheek. She sat with him stroking his face for a while, then when she heard the tractor start up she dragged herself away from him and went to find Chris.


----------



## Clydesdales

She spent the day making piles of tree branches and leaves, loading the Ute up with broken bits of fences. Nobody talked much, mainly because they were each busy in their own jobs, and the tractor was too loud to be heard over. By two in the afternoon mot of the big jobs were done; the trees had been dragged into one big pile, and between the three of them the yard was clean the main paddock fences were fixed, and Chester had been buried up in the top paddock with the view of the entire property. Heather was slumped on the verandah steps with Chris when her parents car rolled up the drive. Her mum got out and rushed over to her.
"Oh Heather I was so worried, I thought you were caught up in the storm somewhere" She said running her eyes over her.

"I'm okay mum...but thanks for worrying" Heather smiled weakly.

Pete walked up with his arms crossed and a stern look set on his face.
"I should be furious with you Heather, sneaking off in the night...and everything else; but I just can't get mad...in fact I'm proud of you...but don't think I'm gonna let you off the hook completely" He said.

Heather nodded but no words would leave her tongue.


----------



## darkpony

I am so glad I stumbled on this story! What a terrible place to stop reading  poor Heather! I do have one question though.. what is a cuppa?


----------



## Mercy98

This is amazing!!! You are genius...i never would have thought of this


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks guys!


Darkpony, a cuppa is an Australian term for Cup of tea.


----------



## Clydesdales

Warm early morning sun spread across the Bush's property, horses were back in the right paddocks and the only reminder left of the storm that was two weeks ago, was the piled up bricks and timber that were the remainder of Chester's stall. Heather was sitting beside Chester's grave planting some bulbs around the cross that John Bush had made for her, in the spring his grave would be surrounded by daffodils, and some wild flowers. 
The sound of hoof beats and the light jingle of the bit made her turn around to see who was coming. Chris rode up on Daisy leading Skinner alongside.

"Your parents want you down at the house" He said holding out Skinner's reins.

Heather got up and took the reins from him. "I wonder why?" She said. She led Skinner over to a tree stump and used it as a mounting block, she sprang lightly onto his back and rode alongside Chris. "I can't believe that I have too start school in a week"

"At least we'll be in the same class" Chris said taking her hand.

It was a new school; her parents wanted her to do her last two years in a smaller more rural high school, Heather didn't mind because it was the same school as Chris, and at her old school she had no friends, not even her old friend Alice.
"Promise me that you will introduce me to everyone" Heather said.

"Oh don't worry I will, and I've got two of my mates dieing to meet you...I've told them all about you and now they want to meet you in person" Chris smiled.


----------



## Clydesdales

When they got back to the stables her parents were talking to Henry outside Skinners stall; Heather stomach knotted, she knew what was coming and she didn't want it.

"Heather, is this Skinner?" Ann asked reaching out to pat him.

"Yes"

"Do you like him?" Pete asked.

Heather nodded "Yes I do"

Ann grinned and grabbed her hand "Good because we are going to buy him for you" she said sounding more excited then Heather would get.

Heather pulled her hand back and shook her head "Please don't" She began.

"Why not, I thought you wanted a horse" Pete cut in.

"Let her speak" Henry said holding up his hand.

Heather gave him a smile and took a deep breath, this would be hard for her parents to understand so she needed to choose her words wisely.

"I do want a horse, but Chester taught me a big lesson and that is that I'm not ready to own a horse yet"

"Huh? What do you mean" Pete frown "I thought you could ride Skinner fine"

"Dad there is a whole bookshelf more to owning a horse. I can ride Skinner, but I could not take on full responsibility of owning him... I was wondering if maybe I could work for Henry because then I could learn all about horses and still ride Skinner" she told them.

Both her parents still looked at her with misunderstanding written all over the faces.
Henry smiled at her "That's a wise desicion Heather....your a good girl" He said.

Heather was glad he was there; he knew what it takes to say no to owning a horse!
Chris put his arm around her and kissed the top of her head.

Her parents looked at each other then at Henry.
"Could you explain?" Ann asked.

"She would like to further her knowledge on the Equine subject before diving in the deep and taking on ownership. If she works for me, not only will she ride lots of different horses and she will learn the basics right to the expert parts" He said camly and cooly.

"Well alright" Ann said shrugging.

Pete looked into her eyes "Are you sure your not worried that Chester 's chapter will replay again with Skinner" He said.

"No dad, I just know that im not ready to own my own horse yet" Heather said confidently.

"Alright then" he said nodding slowly.

"Thank you" Heather said giving each of them a hug.

"C'mon Heather you can help me take hay up to the boarding horses" Chris said leading her away.

Once out of earshot and eyesight Chris pulled her aside. "I'm so proud of you Heather" he said p.
Heather gave him a kiss and smiled "You know what...I am too"

They loaded up the Ute with square bales and drove up to the paddock of boarding horses and began to throw out the biscuits of hay along the fenceline.
As she worked Heather felt happy....completly happy; her conscience was clean, she no longer felt sad about Chesters death, instead she had come to terms with it and now she was working with horses and her beloved Chris, life couldn't get much better!


The end.


----------



## Clydesdales

If you all liked that, I'll start working on another one...like a series, or I've got about half of another story I've been working on, and I could post that up and finish it off.


----------



## Roadyy

I enjoyed reading this. I would like to read another.


----------



## Clydesdales

Righto, I'll start up book two!

Might take awhile, because we are really busy on the farm atm...it's calving season and we've got new heifers coming and steers going...so yeah I could be awhile off getting it up.


----------



## Roadyy

PM when you have several posts up. I don't check here very often, but when a good story is up then I stop in regularly to read. I'd like to give you a head start on it before I get to reading it. Not your fault with being busy, but going several days without updates is hard on reading. lol


----------



## Mercy98

That was one of the best stories i've ever read.....


----------



## faiza425

I thoroughly enjoyed this, now on to your second book!


----------



## Clydesdales

I've started writing it in a book... but it might be awhile until I get it on the forum!


----------



## Horsnaround64

Awesome job. I had tears reading the last couple of pages. I really enjoyed it.. And did not see Chester's story ending that way Again good job and please let me know when you start another one.. I look forward to it


----------



## Clydesdales

Aww, thanks!

I'm almost ready to post the next one...I'll let you know when!


----------



## Mercy98

Can you let me know when you post the new one?! Thanks so much


----------



## Clydesdales

I will!! I'll finish posting After the Storm and then I should be ready to post The next one


----------



## That Friesian

This is like my fav story!!


----------



## Clydesdales

I didn't think many would like it....that is nice to know!!


----------



## Mercy98

Clydesdales said:


> I didn't think many would like it....that is nice to know!!


That's crazy! I'm pretty sure everyone that reads it loves it...


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks!


----------



## paintedpromises

Wow I love all your stories you have made so far! Great Job


----------

